# Downlands Equestrian



## TwinnyOlive (24 January 2014)

Hi

Does anyone know if Downlands Equestrian in Tytherington will offer a private lesson on there XC course?

Thanks.


----------



## bounce (29 January 2014)

I don't think they have a resident instructor so you have to hire the course and get an instructor in for the lesson which makes it quite expensive unless you can get a group together to share the cost.


----------



## TwinnyOlive (1 February 2014)

bounce said:



			I don't think they have a resident instructor so you have to hire the course and get an instructor in for the lesson which makes it quite expensive unless you can get a group together to share the cost.
		
Click to expand...

Okay thanks, think we may truck over to Rosamund Green instead as I know they have a resident instructor...


----------



## nuttychestnut (27 April 2014)

Not sure where you are based but Bath Riding club often have XC training days at Rabson Manor.


----------

